
The Grift Goes On - viburnum
https://www.eschatonblog.com/2020/05/the-grift-goes-on.html
======
cmurf
It's fraud. It should be illegal to offer a "pre-order" of consumer features
that take more than 12 months to actually deliver. And by claiming the car's
value will jump this much, it's effectively gambling which is also illegal in
most jurisdictions.

